# "Colorier les Animaux" - Nouveau livre disponible



## leovallet07 (11 Mai 2013)

Bonjour, je créé des livres depuis maintenant 3 mois, vous avez peut-être entendu parler d'un de mes livres "Apprendre le Chinois - Partie 1" qui à été proposé pour un concours sur igen, je tiens d'ailleurs à remercier le site !

Je reviens vers vous aujourd'hui car j'ai créé un nouveau livre pour les enfants de 3 à 6 ans environs. Il permet de dessiner sur l'iPad 50 animaux: Lapin, chiens, cheval,grenouille...












Mon but dans ce projet était aussi de tester les nouvelles performances d'iAd Producer qui ma permis de créer les widgets de dessin.

Lien iTunes
Prix: 0,99
Seulement pour iPad.


----------

